
One Lesson from the Crisis: It’s Time to Create Your Own Economy | Fast Company - alexjmann
http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/137/create-your-own-economy.html
======
msluyter
Thanks for posting this. Tyler Cowen's blog, Marginal Revolution, is often
quite interesting as well: <http://www.marginalrevolution.com/>

------
tybris
It never seizes to amaze me how people are able to dress-up bad business.

